# Are Cardinal Tetras picky eaters?



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone had experience with Cardinal Tetras being picky eaters? 

I have 8 of them in a tank with 6 Espei Rasboras. The Rasboras are eating quite a bit. They are pretty active and stay a little closer to the top of the tank. 

I'm finding that the Cardinals pretty much stay in the bottom third of the tank and don't eat much. But the Cardinals do seem active and healthy as far as I can tell.

I have tried multiple types of small pellets and flakes. I'm currently using New Life Spectrum 0.5mm pellets. 

The bigger Cardinals will usually eat a few pellets. I often see them eat a pellet and then spit it out again. I've also tried pre-soaking the pellets a little and sometimes that helps but the pellets sink so fast that the Cardinals don't see them in time. Sometimes I see them picking at the pellets that have sunk to the bottom. 

Anyway, just wondering if I should be worried or be trying some other kind of food.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

In my experience, cardinal tetras were the least picky eater in the tank. they pretty much took everything that I gave.
I actually did not like that because they almost did not leave much food for my bottom occupied fish (ie apistos).

How long have they in your tank?? I would give them little more time if they have not been on the tank for long time.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe you need more. All mind here are eating as soon as food drops in the tank.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

They are not picky eaters. They ate all the fish food I put in the tank. I had a 10g tank with 10 cardinal tetra before by themselves. I found out that they didn't school in the small tank.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

jhj0112 said:


> How long have they in your tank?? I would give them little more time if they have not been on the tank for long time.


I've had them for about a week and a half. Maybe they need more time?



charles said:


> Maybe you need more. All mind here are eating as soon as food drops in the tank.


Hmmm...I wonder if the Rasboras are intimidating them. The Rasboras are pretty quick to grab the food and they dart around pretty fast.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd use flake crumbled a bit. I use omega one flake and they devour it. Thry may get a better chance as it scatters and drops and enough for everyone to grab some 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine all eat anything I put in and like jhj0112 said, they don't leave much for the corys on the bottom… I feed mine blood worms, flakes and pellets.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have about 30 and they do exactly as you described with NLS pellets. Mostly seem to spit them back out. They go for NLS flakes with a lot more enthusiasm. But it's a matter of preference, because I used to feed mostly pellets (no flakes) and they would in fact eat them. I'm sure it's because their alternative was to go hungry . 

As long as they look healthy and active, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments everyone!

I guess I'll try the flakes some more and just keep an eye on them for now.

Thanks!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

THEE only time I have seen cardinal tetras be picky eaters is if there are some other fish they are scared of then they will usually wait until the food hits the substrate and pick up then...but in my experience they will eat pretty much everything...if the pellets are too large they will often carry them in their mouths and slowly nibble at them...if they are healthy, active and not cowering in a corner then chances are they are eating enough to sustain themselves! you only need to worry if they start to die off or cower in a corner etc.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Clownloachlover said:


> THEE only time I have seen cardinal tetras be picky eaters is if there are some other fish they are scared of then they will usually wait until the food hits the substrate and pick up then...but in my experience they will eat pretty much everything...if the pellets are too large they will often carry them in their mouths and slowly nibble at them...if they are healthy, active and not cowering in a corner then chances are they are eating enough to sustain themselves! you only need to worry if they start to die off or cower in a corner etc.


That sounds a lot like what I think might be happening... The tetras don't swim away from the rasboras, but they tend to stick to the middle/bottom of the tank. During feeding the rasboras dart around like crazy. I wonder if that kind of freaks the tetras out a little so they stay away from the surface. The biggest tetras do go to the surface to get food a little bit though.

I've noticed the smallest tetra spending some time in one of the corners of the tank though...I thought he was getting bullied by the bigger tetras.

Anyway, I'll keep an eye on things

Thanks!


----------

